# >Sentirsi strafig...



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Aprile 2008)

Cosa fate per sentirvi al massimo?
Abiti?
Taglio di capelli?
Barba (solo oer uomini, spero)?
Trucco (solo per donne, spero)?
Atteggiamento?


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2008)

il capello per me è fondamentale.
ci tengo, lo curo, lo coccolo.
sono un po' fanatica sul capello..esagerata
il trucco è quasi inesistente.
un po' di mascara e basta


sul resto...non mi metto contro madre natura


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Cosa fate per sentirvi al massimo?
> Abiti?
> Taglio di capelli?
> Barba (solo oer uomini, spero)?
> ...


Eppure di donne che ne avrebbero un gran bisogno, è pieno...
A parte questo... personalmente non faccio nulla di particolare. Se proprio mi vedo come un cesso, mi trucco


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Cosa fate per sentirvi al massimo?
> Abiti?
> Taglio di capelli?
> Barba (solo oer uomini, spero)?
> ...


Classici...con camicie con collo non esagerato, raramente polo...maglioncino di cashmere a V 
Capelli tipo marines
Pizzetto ben curato e poco vistoso
Trucco zero
Atteggiamento alla Verdone


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Classici...con camicie con collo non esagerato, raramente polo...maglioncino di cashmere a V
> Capelli tipo marines
> Pizzetto ben curato e poco vistoso
> Trucco zero
> Atteggiamento alla Verdone


vuoi dirci anche da che parte riponi il lingotto? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




un po' di suspence, e che cacchio!!


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> vuoi dirci anche da che parte riponi il lingotto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tanto non avrete mai il mio corpo...vivo!


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Tanto non avrete mai il mio corpo...vivo!


bravo.
lascialo ai posteri...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> vuoi dirci anche da che parte riponi il lingotto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Italia1 (24 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> il capello per me è fondamentale.
> ci tengo, lo curo, lo coccolo.
> sono un po' fanatica sul capello..esagerata
> il trucco è quasi inesistente.
> ...


nel senso che la barba la lasci crescere? brava, un pò selvaggia acchiappi 'n botto...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> il capello per me è fondamentale.
> ci tengo, lo curo, lo coccolo.
> sono un po' fanatica sul capello..esagerata
> il trucco è quasi inesistente.
> ...


Ma il taglio ...il colore ...la piega?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Classici...con camicie con collo non esagerato, raramente polo...maglioncino di cashmere a V
> Capelli tipo marines
> Pizzetto ben curato e poco vistoso
> Trucco zero
> Atteggiamento alla Verdone


Quindi i vestiti contano ...casual raffinato uhm...


----------



## Old Holly (24 Aprile 2008)

Poco, sono pigra... a volte mi trucco un po' e poi me ne dimentico e mi strofino gli occhi... i miei capelli li odio perchè sono ricci però, da un lato è una fortuna perchè li lavo e li asciugo al naturale.
Vesto sportivo, quasi sempre in pantaloni, mi piace stare comoda ed è una tragedia quando mi devo vestire elegante!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Aprile 2008)

Gente ...non intendevo nella normalità ...ma quando volete proprio acchiappare ...per me mi ha risposto solo Feddy...


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Poco, sono pigra... a volte mi trucco un po' e poi me ne dimentico e mi strofino gli occhi... i miei capelli li odio perchè sono ricci però, da un lato è una fortuna perchè li lavo e li asciugo al naturale.
> Vesto sportivo, quasi sempre in pantaloni, mi piace stare comoda ed è una tragedia quando mi devo vestire elegante!


holly io ti adoro!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




siamo identiche!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








sicura che non ci hanno separate alla nascita??
dopo un secondo che mi son truccata mi strofino gli occhi e c'ho le dita nere 

	
	
		
		
	


	




vesto strasportivo sempre in pantaloni (non metto una gonna da 13 anni..)
quando devo andare ad un evento che necessita l'abito strafigo mi viene l'orticaria..il tacco più alto è di 5 cm...


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Gente ...non intendevo nella normalità ...ma quando volete proprio acchiappare ...per me mi ha risposto solo Feddy...


mi trucco un po' di più e metto qualcosa di scollato visto che le pere (che normalmente nascondo come posso)sono l'unico punto di forza , oltre al musetto che ammetto essere stratosferico 

	
	
		
		
	


	












per il resto l'unica cosa che mi viene in mente sono i gioielli che cerco sempre originali e strani..
e tu?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Gente ...non intendevo nella normalità ...ma quando volete proprio acchiappare ...per me mi ha risposto solo Feddy...


Ah bhè in questo caso, mi vesto il meno possibile


----------



## Mari' (24 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Poco, sono pigra... a volte mi trucco un po' e poi me ne dimentico e mi strofino gli occhi... i miei capelli li odio perchè sono ricci però, da un lato è una fortuna perchè li lavo e li asciugo al naturale.
> Vesto sportivo, quasi sempre in pantaloni, mi piace stare comoda ed è una tragedia quando mi devo vestire elegante!


IDEM salvo a strofinarmi gli occhi, con le lentine e' difficile.


----------



## Old Holly (24 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> holly io ti adoro!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Io con le scarpe col tacco e a punta ho le visioni mistiche alla Fantozzi!!!


----------



## Old Italia1 (24 Aprile 2008)

pantalone taglio classico ma sempre con qualcosa di particolare, mai anonimo. maglioncini a V o girocollo non molto larghi e anch'essi quasi mai lisci, con righe o quadri. colori quasi mai più di due scarpe e calzini compresi.
barba fatta a contropelo su pizzetto corto. capelli tagliati ingellati con ciuffetto davanti tipo alzabandiera.
atteggiamento: non credo di avere un atteggiamento da acchiappo, cerco di guardare e sorridere (ora che posso 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  )  , gli uomini con lo sguardo assassino e con l'occhio semichiuso li trovo ridicoli....ecco, se mi interessi alzo il sopracciglio sinistro e ti guardo, ma non lo faccio coscientemente, l'ho notato....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mi trucco un po' di più e metto qualcosa di scollato visto che le pere (che normalmente nascondo come posso)sono l'unico punto di forza , oltre al musetto che ammetto essere stratosferico
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io?
Taglio di capelli ...trucco ...profumo ...abbigliamento strano a strati ...orecchini raffinati ...colori coerenti e ...qualcosa di inaspettato (come scarpe ipercolorate)...


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Io con le scarpe col tacco e a punta ho le visioni mistiche alla Fantozzi!!!


se ci legge lettrice c'impala!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












io con gli scarponcini di paperinik sono veramente a mio agio 

	
	
		
		
	


	









pensa che il mio ex marito era un fanatico delle scarpe
mi comprava delle cacate assurde buone per cacciar gli scarafi dagli angoli
ogig mi prendo solo stivaletti alla militare... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









femminile quanto un bracciante calabro...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Aprile 2008)

Ne apro uno opposto


----------



## Mari' (24 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> se ci legge lettrice c'impala!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tipo questi

http://www.jacovitti.it/jacovitti/foto/1000125.jpg


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> vesto strasportivo sempre in pantaloni (non metto una gonna da 13 anni..)


Nutro non poca invidia. Per lavoro sono costretta a vestirmi da pinguino fin troppo spesso. Mi piacciono le gonne, sui manichini dei negozi, su di me solo se posso decidere quando metterla (ogni 5 anni). I tacchi li eviterei come la peste e invece.... ogni tot la penitenza. In piedi sui tacchi per ore, a sorridere alla gente bestemmiando solo interiormente (e cercando ogni nascondiglio possibile per toglierle). Che vita di stenti.


----------



## Old Holly (24 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Gente ...non intendevo nella normalità ...ma quando volete proprio acchiappare ...per me mi ha risposto solo Feddy...


Fino a circa 5 anni fa mettevo le minigonne e facevo la mia figura...
Adesso non mi sembra più il caso... 
Per cui... un  po' di trucco, parrucchiere e "mise" elegante, che ho già detto, odio, perchè quella non sono io!


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Nutro non poca invidia. Per lavoro sono costretta a vestirmi da pinguino fin troppo spesso. Mi piacciono le gonne, sui manichini dei negozi, su di me solo se posso decidere quando metterla (ogni 5 anni). I tacchi li eviterei come la peste e invece.... ogni tot la penitenza. In piedi sui tacchi per ore, a sorridere alla gente bestemmiando solo interiormente (e cercando ogni nascondiglio possibile per toglierle). Che vita di stenti.


ho il culo di lavorare fra amici e artigiani (falegnami e via..) 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Quando ho contatti con clienti mi mette classica ma mai la gonna e mai i tacchi.
lavorando in fiera i tacchi li mandi al macero dopo la prima volta
una volta sono andata al avoro in tuta... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












ma lavoro lì da 16 anni 

	
	
		
		
	


	









(e c'ho avuto le storiacce con due dei miei tre capi 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ho il culo di lavorare fra amici e artigiani (falegnami e via..)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DUE?!?!?


----------



## Mari' (24 Aprile 2008)

Ma Giusy non c'e'?


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> DUE?!?!?


con uno una storia di amore, con  l'altro una...meno di amore..


----------



## Old Holly (24 Aprile 2008)

Vi auguro la buona notte, perchè per aprire una pagina ci metto un secolo e mi sto stressando!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Notte a tutti!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Vi auguro la buona notte, perchè per aprire una pagina ci metto un secolo e mi sto stressando!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ciao holly!! fai bei sogni!!

sei contenta che non mi son mangiata il gattaccio?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Vi auguro la buona notte, perchè per aprire una pagina ci metto un secolo e mi sto stressando!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Notte Lucy ...però quamdo il pc è lento prova a staccare e poi riattaccare il modem...


----------



## Mari' (24 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Vi auguro la buona notte, perchè per aprire una pagina ci metto un secolo e mi sto stressando!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sogni d'oro bella!


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Vi auguro la buona notte, perchè per aprire una pagina ci metto un secolo e mi sto stressando!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Notte Holly...mò vado pure io!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Notte a tutti!


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma Giusy non c'e'?


Ehi Marì ieri sera sono andata a letto con le galline...

Dunque... come mi vesto per acchiappare...

Anch'io faccio poco uso delle gonne (a parte le longuette), quindi indosso pantaloni eleganti, mi piacciono molto stretti sul sedere, vita molto bassa e larghi sulle gambe; d'inverno maglioncini di lana leggera aderenti, leggermente scollati (quest'anno ho usato molto quelli lunghi a mezza coscia), d'estate maglie colorate per lo più con bretelline, colori pastello, eleganti sempre. E poi... ragazze.... adoro i tacchi! Stivali a punta o a punta arrotondata, tacchi a spillo; d'estate sandali, non esageratamente colorati, ma particolari, eleganti.
Trucco leggero, in risalto soprattutto gli occhi con matita scura, ombretto e mascara. E poi collane ed orecchini, ma niente di vistoso, soprattutto oro bianco ed acquamarina, oppure pietre dure nere, azzurre o verde acqua.


----------



## La Lupa (24 Aprile 2008)

Bello sto post... ma io non riesco a rispondere.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Dovrei scrivere 365 modi, perchè per me ogni giorno è diverso.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Sicuramente c'è una costante: devo sentirmi a mio agio.

E mi sento a mio agio talvolta con le scarpe da animazione, talvolta con le infradito.

Non so se rendo l'idea... potrei anche mettermi l'abito più guantato, il tacco più spinto... ma se quel giorno sento che devo infilarmi i miei pantoloni di pelle e gli anfibi non ci son cazzi...

Allora sì che funziona.


----------



## Lettrice (24 Aprile 2008)

Non mi vesto per acchiappare... mi vesto perche' sono fanatica... sper le occasioni particolari spendo giorni e giorni a cercare il vestito... in genere le scarpe le ho gia'... praticamente scelgo il vestito in base alle scarpe  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Cambio anche colore di capelli se trovo che un altro colore ci stia meglio


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Aprile 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Bello sto post... ma io non riesco a rispondere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bello.
Ma il come ti senti è in relazione a chi vuoi acchiappare?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non mi vesto per acchiappare... mi vesto perche' sono fanatica... sper le occasioni particolari spendo giorni e giorni a cercare il vestito... in genere le scarpe le ho gia'... praticamente scelgo il vestito in base alle scarpe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E doverti incontrare dopo tanto tempo o per la prima volta con chi vuoi acchiappare non è un'occasione particolare?


----------



## brugola (24 Aprile 2008)

ieri ho visto per la prima volta in vita mia una donna in burka..in pieno centro a milano.
Mi ha fatto impressione...tutta nera, uno squarcio minimo solo per gli occhi..
ma come si fa a volersi così male?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ieri ho visto per la prima volta in vita mia una donna in burka..in pieno centro a milano.
> Mi ha fatto impressione...tutta nera, uno squarcio minimo solo per gli occhi..
> ma come si fa a volersi così male?


Potrebbe essere una soluzione per le giornate in cui ti senti inguardabile...


----------



## brugola (24 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Potrebbe essere una soluzione per le giornate in cui ti senti inguardabile...


non uscire di casa no???  

	
	
		
		
	


	




è come se volessero sparire, essere invisibili e invece le noti un casino, almeno qua


----------



## Grande82 (24 Aprile 2008)

quando mi voglio sentire bene per prima cosa mi faccio una mega doccia, di quelle lunghe, in cui il rasoio ha la sua parte, maschera ai capelli, silk-epil, maschera al viso... mi ristrutturo, insomma!  Dopo di che capelli perfettamente puliti e brillanti (ma la piega non la faccio, che palle!), crema corpo magari profumata e infine abbigliamento adeguato.
Adoro le gonne e i tailleur, ma poi dipende dal momento, dall'ispirazione...
Se voglio conquistare ci vado giù pesante di scollatura e magari ci abbino la gonna, ma mai troppo corta...meglio vedere e non vedere. Anche la biancheria ed eventuali collant devono essere all'altezza dello stato d'animo. Mi devo senitre bene, non tanto essere strafiga!
Il trucco è quello quotidiano, piuttosto naturale, ma accentua gli occhi. Niente di più, ma nemmeno di meno! Senza una di qeuste cose non sono al 100%..... Anche se il mio 99% non è affatto male!


----------



## Grande82 (24 Aprile 2008)

persichè, cosa cerchi di dirci? Che appuntamento hai?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> non uscire di casa no???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trentanni fa ne ho fotografato un gruppo a Londra ...doveva essere l'harem di uno sceicco ...scendevano da una limusine...ho rischiato di rimetterci la macchina fotografica ...l'autista si era alterato...

Insomma mica ho avuto molte dritte però ...a parte il "velato" ( 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )   consiglio di mettere il burka o non uscire di casa ...


----------



## Grande82 (24 Aprile 2008)

ehi, più dritte delle mie?!?
Che vuoi sapere, anche quanto deodorante metto?


----------



## brugola (24 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Trentanni fa ne ho fotografato un gruppo a Londra ...doveva essere l'harem di uno sceicco ...scendevano da una limusine...ho rischiato di rimetterci la macchina fotografica ...l'autista si era alterato...
> 
> Insomma mica ho avuto molte dritte però ...a parte il "velato" (
> 
> ...


ma sai, dipende da come sei tu. A me piace l'eleganza discreta e classica.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> persichè, cosa cerchi di dirci? Che appuntamento hai?


----------



## Lettrice (24 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E doverti incontrare dopo tanto tempo o per la prima volta con chi vuoi acchiappare non è un'occasione particolare?


Non mi vesto mai per impressionare... e' una tecnica... chiaramente... mi vesto normale un paio di jeans... raramente mi trucco quindi poca differenza... lascio le sorprese a dopo...


----------



## La Lupa (24 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Bello.
> Ma il come ti senti è in relazione a chi vuoi acchiappare?


Nonno!
Io mi sento come mi sento... dalla mattina appena mi alzo.

Ci son mattine da tuta di pile, altre da tailleur sadomaso, altre da abiti a fiori. O jeans e maglietta...

In soldoni: fotte un cazzo chi sei.

Della serie: fossi anche il Duca di York, se mi becchi nella giornata "mimetica, anfibi e giaccone di pelle" ... arrangiati.


----------



## Old casa71 (24 Aprile 2008)

ahhh quando voglio sentirmi strafiga......
intanto comincio con la musica.... qualcosa che mi dia la carica giusta, dipende dall'evento
ovvio una doccia, una ripassatina dal parrucchiere, e la vestizione
di regola non mi interessa il cosa metto, dipende dalla giornata, dall'evento, puo' essere un vestito elegante quanto un paio di jeans e maglietta, pero' tutto abbinato in equilibrio compreso l'intimo
mi guardo allo specchio, truccatina leggera e via


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Aprile 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Nonno!
> Io mi sento come mi sento... dalla mattina appena mi alzo.
> 
> Ci son mattine da tuta di pile, altre da tailleur sadomaso, altre da abiti a fiori. O jeans e maglietta...
> ...


Hai mai capito perché a volte ti senti da mimetica e a volte da vestina a fiori?


----------



## Old casa71 (24 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Hai mai capito perché a volte ti senti da mimetica e a volte da vestina a fiori?


perchè si veste in base all'umore ...... semplice

come io ho vestiti uno all'opposto della'ltro, sono un camaleonte


----------



## Grande82 (24 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


>


Disgraziata!
E niente ci dici?!?!
Comunque consiglio in breve:
-sentirsi bene con se stesse (con tutto ciò che comporta, sia la panciera o la biancheria di pizzo)
-vedersi bene (le unghie laccate anche trasparenti possono fare la differenza)
-sorridere (e quindi aver voglia di sorridere, che sia per una musica o per un profumo o per un'attesa....)


----------



## Iris (24 Aprile 2008)

Io non mi vesto per l'occasione, ma secondo l'umore. Capita che se ho una cerimonia, e non mi va di mettermi in ghingeri, mi dò malata.

Per acchiappare? Non lo so...mi metto una cosa che mi fa sentire carina. E non mi specchio. Allo specchio ci si vede troppi difetti e si diventa insicuri. E l'insicurezza rovina tutto!!!!


----------



## Grande82 (24 Aprile 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Io non mi vesto per l'occasione, ma secondo l'umore. Capita che se ho una cerimonia, e non mi va di mettermi in ghingeri, mi dò malata.
> 
> Per acchiappare? Non lo so...mi metto una cosa che mi fa sentire carina. E non mi specchio. Allo specchio ci si vede troppi difetti e si diventa insicuri. E l'insicurezza rovina tutto!!!!


Io mi specchio....... da lontano e senza occhiali!!!


----------



## Iris (24 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Io mi specchio....... da lontano e senza occhiali!!!


 
Io sto sempre senza occhiali ...e senza lenti!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Lo sguardo miope è sexy


----------



## Grande82 (24 Aprile 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Io sto sempre senza occhiali ...e senza lenti!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








(l'altro giorno ho scordato gli occhiali a casa...non vedevo una cippa e tutti giù a complimentarsi per quanto sembravo diversa......cieca, vorrai dire, rispondevo!)


----------



## MariLea (24 Aprile 2008)

io parto dal presupposto che mi sentirei ridicola se si notasse che mi son messa in tiro per acchiappare...
Per cui curata, ma massima naturalezza


----------



## Old casa71 (24 Aprile 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> io parto dal presupposto che mi sentirei ridicola se si notasse che mi son messa in tiro per acchiappare...
> Per cui curata, ma massima naturalezza


----------



## Old casa71 (24 Aprile 2008)

diciamola tutta se un uomo ti chiede di uscire colpo l'hai già fatto non occorre stupirlo visivamente ancora di piu' ......... lo devi colpire con quello che non si vede


----------



## Iris (24 Aprile 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> diciamola tutta se un uomo ti chiede di uscire colpo l'hai già fatto non occorre stupirlo visivamente ancora di piu' ......... lo devi colpire con quello che non si vede








Gas nervino


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (24 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Cosa fate per sentirvi al massimo?
> Abiti?
> Taglio di capelli?
> Barba (solo oer uomini, spero)?
> ...


 
se voglio proprio acchiappare....capelli colpi di sole lisci, ombretto verde scuro, fondotinta effetto bronze, labbra senza rossetto, strofinate con lo spazzolino da denti, mascara (tre passate) smalto mani e piedi, rigorosamente viola o mattone; vestitino al ginocchio fantasia optical, calze velatissime, stivali col tacco , intimo da sballo......ultimamente è andata 'na favola, atteggiamento: la tengo solo io....e te la dò.....forse....non devi averne la certezza


----------



## brugola (24 Aprile 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Gas nervino


si..così fai proprio colpo...


----------



## La Lupa (24 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Hai mai capito perché a volte ti senti da mimetica e a volte da vestina a fiori?


Ma... ti dirò... non c'ho mai pensato.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Cioè... io sono entrambe le cose e anche parecchie altre... mmm... non so da cosa dipende quando affiora un temperamento piuttosto di un altro.

Davvero sai... mi fa riflettere questa domanda, ma non mi vengono risposte.

Anche perchè i cambiamenti sono repentini, quotidiani.
Voglio dire... non è che si possano attribuire ad un periodo particolare, ecco.

Quanto alla preparazione beh...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... bagno turco, depilazione furiosa, buona musica, un drink mentre mi trucco... 'nzomma... due coccole...


----------



## Old Confù (24 Aprile 2008)

...tacco 12 meglio se a spillo...scollatura profonda...trucco che sottolinea occhi & bocca....

se metto la gonna autoreggenti(non uso collant da 12 anni c.a.)...intimo carino, solitamente total black! Accessori particolari...

Sotto la doccia anch'io vado di bagno schiuma, creme profumate & maschera per il viso!!! Insomma faccio qnt possibile per sentirmi bella Io!!!
ah, dimenticavo 1 ottimo aiuto al fascino, può darlo una bella abbronzatura(P.S. io sono giàa mare di stò periodo!).


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ieri ho visto per la prima volta in vita mia una donna in burka..in pieno centro a milano.
> Mi ha fatto impressione...tutta nera, uno squarcio minimo solo per gli occhi..
> ma come si fa a volersi così male?


Le veline invece, si vogliono bene?


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Aprile 2008)

punto tutto sulla pelle.
niente trucco ma pelle luminosa. madre natura mi aiuta e io mi aiuto bevendo tantissima acqua e risevandomi una settimana al mese di sole verdure e passati di verdure.


----------



## brugola (24 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Le veline invece, si vogliono bene?


 
non lo so,  son talmente cretine che per loro esser fighe è l'unica gioia nella vita.

Intendo che accettare di essere così anonimi per la mia mentalità deve essere tremendo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Aprile 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> punto tutto sulla pelle.
> niente trucco ma pelle luminosa. madre natura mi aiuta e io mi aiuto bevendo tantissima acqua e risevandomi una settimana al mese di sole verdure e passati di verdure.


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> punto tutto sulla pelle.
> niente trucco ma pelle luminosa. madre natura mi aiuta e io mi aiuto bevendo tantissima acqua e risevandomi una settimana al mese di sole verdure e passati di verdure.



bentornata cazzona 

	
	
		
		
	


	





*io punto tutto sulla simpatia* e chi s'è visto s'è visto.
inutile mi metta da gara e poi mi deve vedere la mattina dopo...


----------



## Grande82 (24 Aprile 2008)

attenzione, perchè se parliamo di cretine, poi qualcuno mi deve dire se è cretina una bella come il sole (e non ci piove), che sposa un calciatore, famoso e ricco, ci fa due figli così se li gode giovane e comunque lo incastra, continua a lavorare in ruoli da presentatrice, mette su una linea d'abbigliamentoe  col marito la pubblicizza sui certelloni di mezza italia, garanetendosi pubblicità, vendite, costi ridotti per la promozione e mai perdita di visibilità.....
chiamala cretina!!


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> bentornata cazzona
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ci credo... 
sei abbronzata solo davanti...
senti ma... gli occhiali scuri li usi anvhe di sera. domandoti.


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ci credo...
> * sei abbronzata solo davanti...*
> senti ma... gli occhiali scuri li usi anvhe di sera. domandoti.
















cioè???

gli occhiali rigorosamente di sera per nascondere le samsonite sotto gli occhioni


----------



## Grande82 (24 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Cosa fate per sentirvi al massimo?
> Abiti?
> Taglio di capelli?
> Barba (solo oer uomini, spero)?
> ...


vorrei dire due cose:
1- comunque io sono semrpe al massimo!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




2- perchè barba solo uomini? tu non ti radi? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   E perchè trucco solo donne? Vuoi mettere il fascino di Morgan con quello di dj francesco?!?!?!?!


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> cioè???
> 
> gli occhiali rigorosamente di sera per nascondere le samsonite sotto gli occhioni


come cioè.. sarà un mese che stai pancia all aria e non ti giri mai-

modello bimba coopertone....


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> vorrei dire due cose:
> 1- comunque io sono semrpe al massimo!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Il fascino di Morgan?????


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Aprile 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> diciamola tutta *se un uomo ti chiede di uscire colpo l'hai già fatto *non occorre stupirlo visivamente ancora di piu' ......... lo devi colpire con quello che non si vede


Non è detto...magari son stati solo incontri sfuggenti e in ambito che non ti consentiva di esser tirata come si deve... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ho visto trasformazioni dal giorno alla notte...come dal giorno alla notte!


----------



## Lettrice (24 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> bentornata cazzona
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ti quoto... tanto la bellezza e' soggettiva... ma le cazzate fanno ridere a tutti...

Tranne le tue chairamente...


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ti quoto... tanto la bellezza e' soggettiva... ma le cazzate fanno ridere a tutti...
> 
> Tranne le tue chairamente...


tu invece su che punti??
sulla  tempia??


----------



## Lettrice (24 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> tu invece su che punti??
> sulla  tempia??


Se e' alto direttamente alle palle... mi metto avanti col lavoro...


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Se e' alto direttamente alle palle... mi metto avanti col lavoro...


sì, avevo letto che sei tutta nana


----------



## Lettrice (24 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sì, avevo letto che sei tutta nana

















nON SE E' PEGGIO PER ME CHE LE SCRIVO O PER TE CHE TE LE LEGGI PURE...


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> nON SE E' PEGGIO PER ME CHE LE SCRIVO O PER TE CHE TE LE LEGGI PURE...
















  ma che rincoglionite siamo mai???


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> tu invece su che punti??
> sulla tempia??


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> nON SE E' PEGGIO PER ME CHE LE SCRIVO O PER TE CHE TE LE LEGGI PURE...


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Aprile 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Gas nervino


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma che rincoglionite siamo mai???


 
D O C


----------



## Lettrice (24 Aprile 2008)

Tu ridi... tanto voglio la giustificazione firmata da Lillo


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Aprile 2008)

persa, la strafigaggine è un atteggiamento mentale...

comunque sia esteticamente capello che ti piace, e abbigliamento che risponde a come ti senti in quel momento. 

dallo scarpone al tacco micidiale...

dal pantalonaccio e camicia al vestitino leggero di primavera...

e la biancheria intima è una coccola necessaria. Le mutande ascellari non ti restituiscono una immagine gradevole.


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Tu ridi... tanto voglio la giustificazione firmata da Lillo


 

se la firma 007 va bene lo stesso oggi?


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> persa, la strafigaggine è un atteggiamento mentale...
> 
> comunque sia esteticamente capello che ti piace, e abbigliamento che risponde a come ti senti in quel momento.
> 
> ...


ma che vuoi spiegarle...passami a ringhio


----------



## Lettrice (24 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> se la firma 007 va bene lo stesso oggi?



Ogghey... ma domani Lillo


----------



## Lettrice (24 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma che vuoi spiegarle...passami a ringhio


Sine ma non solo lo scarp... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... scarpo... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ...

Non mi viene...


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Aprile 2008)

*asu*



Asudem ha detto:


> ma che vuoi spiegarle...passami a ringhio


certo che d'estate lo scarpone cuoce...


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sine ma non solo lo scarp...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
per scarpone intendo stivale corto cum tacco.

gli anfibi non li metto piu'...troppo pezanti.


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Aprile 2008)

*PIMPE*

http://www.renederhy.com/fr/index.php

mi sono accattata due di questi oggi.

meravigliosi.


----------



## Lettrice (24 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> per scarpone intendo stivale corto cum tacco.
> 
> gli anfibi non li metto piu'...troppo pezanti.


Ecco vedi... ridimenzionato il tutto...

Io corro dietro le scarpe gialle che ho postato a Holly


----------



## Lettrice (24 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> http://www.renederhy.com/fr/index.php
> 
> mi sono accattata due di questi oggi.
> 
> meravigliosi.


Sine mi piacciono... ma mi fanno troppo Pucci... pucci pucci...


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sine ma non solo lo scarp...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


piantala che mi hai fatto strozzare 

	
	
		
		
	


	













d'estate infatti entro un po' in crisi..

lettrice bella, cosa mi consigli per l'estate?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












evita l' infradito che ,francamente ,c'ho i piedi che son due chiaviche  e mi viene la piaghetta ..

ok lo ammetto, tieniti forte: d'estate viaggio d'espadrillas


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sine mi piacciono... ma mi fanno troppo Pucci... pucci pucci...


mi c ivedi a fare pucci pucci


----------



## Lettrice (24 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> piantala che mi hai fatto strozzare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


























Sei un mito... sei cosi' bella ma che cazzo te ne frega delle scarpe... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Votate Asudem... piu' stringatoni per tutti...


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sei un mito... sei cosi' bella ma che cazzo te ne frega delle scarpe...
> 
> 
> 
> ...













fosse per me andrei scalza...ma a voi , con gli infradito non si zozzano le unghie??


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> piantala che mi hai fatto strozzare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ecco..io pure, li odio


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> fosse per me andrei scalza...ma a voi , con gli infradito non si zozzano le unghie??


 
anche io uso quelle che usi tu..e con le infradito mi vengono le piaghe..non li reggo..purtrop'


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ecco vedi... ridimenzionato il tutto...
> 
> Io corro dietro le scarpe gialle che ho postato a Holly


 
io le cerchero' dal mio amico alessandro.


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> anche io uso quelle che usi tu..e con le infradito mi vengono le piaghe..non li reggo..purtrop'


ti vergogni a pronunciarle?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








dai che alla iena viene lo spurgo 

	
	
		
		
	


	













espadrillas


----------



## Old Addos (24 Aprile 2008)

*Italo Bulbo*

Alla soglia dei cinquant' anni ho scoperto il gel per i capelli , mi piaccio di più ;

quanto all' atteggiamento , mi viene naturale essere sorridente ed avere la battuta pronta , credo che gli interlocutori ( i clienti , in genere ) mi vedano come un uomo positivo ;

sarà che mi piace il mio lavoro , tutto sommato una bella fortuna . . . . . . . .


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> fosse per me andrei scalza...ma a voi , con gli infradito non si zozzano le unghie??


Non solo le unghie. Motivo oltremodo valido per non usarle.


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ti vergogni a pronunciarle??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


espadrillas


http://www.derhy.com/shopping/displayRef.php?article=S890002

del resto con questo che diavolo mi sckiaffo?


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Aprile 2008)

Addos ha detto:


> Alla soglia dei cinquant' anni ho scoperto il gel per i capelli , mi piaccio di più ;
> 
> quanto all' atteggiamento , mi viene naturale essere sorridente ed avere la battuta pronta , credo che gli interlocutori ( i clienti , in genere ) mi vedano come un uomo positivo ;
> 
> sarà che mi piace il mio lavoro , tutto sommato una bella fortuna . . . . . . . .


 
e con le donnole pure ti metti il gel?


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Non solo le unghie. Motivo oltremodo valido per non usarle.


pensa che pure con le scarpe chiuse mi si zozzano 

	
	
		
		
	


	













lettrice, l'anno scorso d'estate in una botta di vita mi son presa dei mocassini scamosciati rosso fuoco.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	








ma c'ho il piede che suda e quand li levavo sembrava sanguinassi 

	
	
		
		
	


	





vado a pappare, ciao raga!!


----------



## Lettrice (24 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> pensa che pure con le scarpe chiuse mi si zozzano
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MInchia adesso stai esagerando... va contro la convenzione di Ginevra...


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> MInchia adesso stai esagerando... va contro la convenzione di Ginevra...


ma quando vuoi stare comodosa che diavolo ti infili tu?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> pensa che pure con le scarpe chiuse mi si zozzano
> 
> 
> 
> ...



anche a me, ma in misura decisamente minore: con la doccia tutto torna come prima. Dopo aver girato una giornata a piedi per Milano, con le scarpe aperte, le uniche soluzioni per pulire i piedi sono: fiamma ossidrica, napalm o acido muriatico. E comunque immagino di avere avuto un trauma da bambina, a livello inconscio però dato che non me ne ricordo, perché è da allora che detesto mostrare i piedi (eccezion fatta per contesti "normali" come spiaggia o letto)... e a dirla tutta non mi piace neanche vedere i piedi della gente...... (c'è uno psicologo in sala?)


----------



## Mari' (24 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> persa, la strafigaggine è un atteggiamento mentale...
> 
> comunque sia esteticamente capello che ti piace, e abbigliamento che risponde a come ti senti in quel momento.
> 
> ...



Ma queste si che erano belle  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ciao Micia.


----------



## Mari' (24 Aprile 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> anche a me, ma in misura decisamente minore: con la doccia tutto torna come prima. Dopo aver girato una giornata a piedi per Milano, con le scarpe aperte, le uniche soluzioni per pulire i piedi sono: fiamma ossidrica, napalm o acido muriatico. E comunque immagino di avere avuto un trauma da bambina, a livello inconscio però dato che non me ne ricordo, perché è da allora che detesto mostrare i piedi (eccezion fatta per contesti "normali" come spiaggia o letto)... e a dirla tutta non mi piace neanche vedere i piedi della gente...... (*c'è uno psicologo* in sala?)


NO!


----------



## Lettrice (24 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma quando vuoi stare comodosa che diavolo ti infili tu?



D'inverno _jeanz_ almeno due taglie piu' grandi... maglietta stile rugby... UGGs marroni...
D'estate pantalone mimetico almeno 2 taglie piu' grandi al ginocchio (rigorosamente tagliati)... maglietta bianca... cappello da pescatore... havajanas ne ho 20 paia... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Se sono stracciona lo sono per bene...


----------



## Lettrice (24 Aprile 2008)

Aggiungo che il pezzo piu' forte di tutto il mio guardaroba e' una maglietta turchese della Eldorado... con Eldoleo che fa surf su un cucciolone...


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma queste si che erano belle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eh si che erano belle...

ciao mari.


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> D'inverno _jeanz_ almeno due taglie piu' grandi... maglietta stile rugby... UGGs marroni...
> D'estate pantalone mimetico almeno 2 taglie piu' grandi al ginocchio (rigorosamente tagliati)... maglietta bianca... cappello da pescatore... havajanas ne ho 20 paia...
> 
> 
> ...


cosa sono?


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> NO!​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Aprile 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> anche a me, ma in misura decisamente minore: con la doccia tutto torna come prima. Dopo aver girato una giornata a piedi per Milano, con le scarpe aperte, le uniche soluzioni per pulire i piedi sono: fiamma ossidrica, napalm o acido muriatico. E comunque immagino di avere avuto un trauma da bambina, a livello inconscio però dato che non me ne ricordo, perché è da allora che detesto mostrare i piedi (eccezion fatta per contesti "normali" come spiaggia o letto)... e a dirla tutta non mi piace neanche vedere i piedi della gente...... (c'è uno psicologo in sala?)






















angelo, i miei piedi mi fanno sckifo, i piedi altrui mi fanno sckifo...e sti cavoli....non farti seghe anche per sti cz. di piedi..senno' non ne usciamo piu...


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> cosa sono?


Infradito in gomma, mi sa...


----------



## Lettrice (24 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> cosa sono?


Infradito di gomma... il mio ex brasiliano me ne porta sempre tutte le volte che torna a casa...


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> D'inverno _jeanz_ almeno due taglie piu' grandi... maglietta stile rugby... UGGs marroni...
> D'estate pantalone mimetico almeno 2 taglie piu' grandi al ginocchio (rigorosamente tagliati)... maglietta bianca... cappello da pescatore... havajanas ne ho 20 paia...
> 
> 
> ...


 
ma tu sei sottile come un bel filo d'erba...se io mi vestissi cosi sembrei una zotica


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Infradito di gomma... il mio ex brasiliano me ne porta sempre tutte le volte che torna a casa...


 
ahhhhhhhhhh

ogghei.


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Aprile 2008)

vado a pappare, a dopo pupe.


----------



## Lettrice (24 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma tu sei sottile come un bel filo d'erba...se io mi vestissi cosi sembrei una zotica


Infatti sembro scasciatissima... e me ne compiaccio... la mia natura e' quella...


----------



## Mari' (24 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


>


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Infatti sembro scasciatissima... e me ne compiaccio... la mia natura e' quella...


Lettry, sono curiosissima di vederti....


----------



## Old Holly (24 Aprile 2008)

Adoro le infradito!!! 
Ne ho tantissime, di tutte le fogge e di tutti i colori e non vedo l'ora che arrivi il caldo per metterle.


----------



## Old casa71 (24 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Infradito di gomma... il mio ex brasiliano me ne porta sempre tutte le volte che torna a casa...


 
io ho quelle firmate TWIGA (briatore.....)


----------



## Old casa71 (24 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Adoro le infradito!!!
> Ne ho tantissime, di tutte le fogge e di tutti i colori e non vedo l'ora che arrivi il caldo per metterle.


 
io solo quelle..... vivendo al mare che ti vuoi mettere????? 
di sera sandali pero' con il tacco


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Infatti sembro scasciatissima... e me ne compiaccio... la mia natura e' quella...


mo va dar via el cu, culo secco


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> io solo quelle..... vivendo al mare che ti vuoi mettere?????
> di sera sandali pero' con il tacco


ma a me viene l'irritazione fra le dita!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












me ne avevano regalato un paio bellissimo e le ho regalate...


----------



## Lettrice (24 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma a me viene l'irritazione fra le dita!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anche con le Birkenstock? Perche' quelle in genere non danno problemi... neanche alle manze tardone come te...


----------



## Lettrice (24 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Lettry, sono curiosissima di vederti....


Tesora non ho nessuna foto recente... odio le foto che volete che vi dica... appena ne ho una la posto...ziuro...


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2008)

*bella dentro*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Anche con le* Birkenstock?* Perche' quelle in genere non danno problemi... neanche alle manze tardone come te...


le che??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












le manze tardone come me c'ha la morbida pella bianca delicata..mica c'hanno i duroni come te 

	
	
		
		
	


	









tesora, con me perdi tempo..sono un caso disperato


----------



## Old Holly (24 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Anche con le Birkenstock? Perche' quelle in genere non danno problemi... neanche alle manze tardone come te...


Eh Eh... ho anche quelle, le ho consumate a furia di metterle!!!

Però... carino manza tardona... mi ci ritrovo!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Tesora non ho nessuna foto recente... odio le foto che volete che vi dica... appena ne ho una la posto...ziuro...


seeeeeee 

	
	
		
		
	


	




io il mio musetto delicato l'ho messo...
te lo sei persa??


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> angelo, i miei piedi mi fanno sckifo, i piedi altrui mi fanno sckifo...e sti cavoli....non farti seghe anche per sti cz. di piedi..senno' non ne usciamo piu...



I miei piedi mi piacciono moltissimo, veramente. Soprattutto non ho detto che qualcosa mi fa scHifo.


----------



## Lettrice (24 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> le che???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Queste... testa di cinghiale marinato

http://www.naturallook.it/shop.php?view=modello&tipo=infradito&marchio=Birkenstock&modello=Gizeh


----------



## Lettrice (24 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> seeeeeee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meno male...


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> le che???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
con queste vai in capo al mondo, sono delle vasche da bagno.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> persa, la strafigaggine è un atteggiamento mentale...
> 
> comunque sia esteticamente capello che ti piace, e abbigliamento che risponde a come ti senti in quel momento.
> 
> ...


Mai avuto mutande ascellari da quando ne hanno prodotte di diverse (fine anni '60) ...ho biancheria molto bella e riempie due cassetti...



Miciolidia ha detto:


> angelo, i miei piedi mi fanno sckifo, i piedi altrui mi fanno sckifo...e sti cavoli....non farti seghe anche per sti cz. di piedi..senno' non ne usciamo piu...


Io ho piedi bellini e (è noto dal mio avatar estivo) si sa che uso le infradito. Le ho scoperte da pochi anni ...prima mi producevano piaghe poi ho scoperto che se il tubetto è più grosso non creano nessun problema e allora ...via di smalto ...a me non si sporcano ai i piedi neanche andando ai giardinetti... (però le scarpe sfoderate fanno acquistate solo foderate in chiaro! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )   e per quanto riguarda sentirsi strafig... mi rendo conto che assurdamente mi ci sento molto più di quel che sarebbe ragionevole per il dato di realtà e per le vicende vissute ...so che "sistemata" passo dal giorno alla notte (come dice Feddy) ...ma non è che ho tanta voglia di "mettermi" normalmente per poi, come oggi, raccontare fiabe e ...trasformarmi in un'orrenda e perfida strega... (però lo specchio diceva che ero la più bella del reame ...a parte quella pupattola di Biancaneve...)


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> I miei piedi mi piacciono moltissimo, veramente. Soprattutto non ho detto che qualcosa mi fa scHifo.


comunque c'hai ragione, a milano se cammini per più di un'ora c'hai da disinfettare i piedi..

pensa a me quando vado tutto il giorno in fiera...

un giorno mi sono accasciata nello sgabuzzino di uno stand dove c'era una poltrona...


----------



## Old Holly (24 Aprile 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> I miei piedi mi piacciono moltissimo, veramente. Soprattutto non ho detto che qualcosa mi fa scHifo.


Anche a me piacciono i miei piedi! Una volta mi hanno persino fatto i complimenti (non pensate male... era un donna)


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Queste... testa di cinghiale marinato
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Meno male...


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Queste... testa di cinghiale marinato
> 
> http://www.naturallook.it/shop.php?view=modello&tipo=infradito&marchio=Birkenstock&modello=Gizeh



fanno cacare
sembrano quelle dei tedeschi della domenica.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ne avevo preso un paio simile di pelle e l'effetto era tremendo...


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mai avuto mutande ascellari da quando ne hanno prodotte di diverse (fine anni '60) ...ho bincheria molto bella e riempie due cassetti...
> 
> 
> Io ho piedi bellini e (è noto dal mio avatar estivo) si sa che uso le infradito. Le ho scoperte da pochi anni ...prima mi producevano piaghe poi ho scoperto che se il tubetto è più grosso non creano nessun problema e allora ...via di smalto ...a me non si sporcano ai i piedi neanche andando ai giardinetti... (però le scarpe sfoderate fanno acquistate solo foderate in chiaro!
> ...


 
appparte che non tu con le streghe non ci azzecchi nemmeno un poc...e poi la mia cara pupa..ma le hai mai viste le strafighe in acqua e sapone?


SONO COME NOI.


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> seeeeeee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


io no, sei bbona


----------



## Old Holly (24 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> fanno cacare
> sembrano quelle dei tedeschi della domenica..
> 
> 
> ...


Non è vero, sono bellissime e comodissime!!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Aprile 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> I miei piedi mi piacciono moltissimo, veramente. Soprattutto non ho detto che qualcosa mi fa scHifo.


 
scusa angelo... io avevo capito il contrario.

a me fanno proprio sckifio.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> comunque c'hai ragione, a milano se cammini per più di un'ora c'hai da disinfettare i piedi..
> 
> pensa a me quando vado tutto il giorno in fiera...
> 
> un giorno mi sono accasciata nello sgabuzzino di uno stand dove c'era una poltrona...


Però amo le scarpe chiuse anche d'estate...


----------



## Lettrice (24 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> fanno cacare
> sembrano quelle dei tedeschi della domenica..
> 
> 
> ...


Infatti son tedesche... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Comunque non capisci un fotone... quelle con _un jeanz e una maglietta_...occhiale da sole... caschetto alla Nino D'Angelo... sono formidabili...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> appparte che non tu con le streghe non ci azzecchi nemmeno un poc...e poi la mia cara pupa..ma le hai mai viste le strafighe in acqua e sapone?
> 
> 
> SONO COME NOI.


Dovresti vedermi ...i bambini si rotolavano dal ridere....


----------



## Lettrice (24 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Però amo le scarpe chiuse anche d'estate...



Devo dire che io mi sento male con le scarpe chiuse d'estate... poi i miei piedi mi piacciono...


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Aprile 2008)

ve piace sta camicia in blu?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Devo dire che io mi sento male con le scarpe chiuse d'estate... poi i miei piedi mi piacciono...


Non d'estate in Sardegna, ma, ad esempio, per camminare per Roma con i sanpietrini ...se non hai scarpe adatte ti ritrovi ...le stigmate ...


----------



## Lettrice (24 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ve piace sta camicia in blu?


Mi garba di molto...pero' attenta che secondo come la metti fa effetto Sandokan


----------



## Lettrice (24 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non d'estate in Sardegna, ma, ad esempio, per camminare per Roma con i sanpietrini ...se non hai scarpe adatte ti ritrovi ...le stigmate ...



Lascia fare che se riesci ad organizzarti il giro di soldi di Padre Pio... benvengano le stigmate..


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ve piace sta camicia in blu?


bellissima
con le mie puppe però farebbe cacare



sei popputa  micetta?

grazie per il bbona micio, a buon rendere


----------



## Old Vulvia (24 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ve piace sta camicia in blu?


 
ehm.. no.


----------



## Old Holly (24 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ve piace sta camicia in blu?



Sì se fossi magrolina...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> bellissima
> con le mie puppe però farebbe cacare
> 
> 
> ...


L'ho pensato anch'io...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> scusa angelo... io avevo capito il contrario.
> 
> a me fanno proprio sckifio.


nessun problema


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2008)

*iena*

per farti un 'idea di me oggi...

camicia ralph laurent, rigorosamente da uomo

pantaloni nè a sigaretta nè larghi a zampa che li odio..

giacca di renna blu scuro

stivaletto da cow boy con tacchetto di 4 cm.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















quando piove sempre il cappellino da basket 

	
	
		
		
	


	









se voglio fare la figa...uguale ma  apro un bottone della cammisa scura e metto i miei gioielli che, ammetto , sono molto originali. (grossi e paccottosi di metallo e argento)


----------



## Old Vulvia (24 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Cosa fate per sentirvi al massimo?
> Abiti?
> Taglio di capelli?
> Barba (solo oer uomini, spero)?
> ...


Mi concedo più tempo per me: una bella dormita, più tempo per un bagno profumato + crema corpo coordinata + profumo, il trucco generalmente è il solito piuttosto leggero e curo l'umore con letture o video divertenti o musica.


----------



## Lettrice (24 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> per farti un 'idea di me oggi...
> 
> camicia ralph laurent, rigorosamente da uomo
> 
> ...


Io spero che tu mi stia prendendo per il culo... o che stia cercando di farmi vomitare la cena...


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io spero che tu mi stia prendendo per il culo... o che stia cercando di farmi vomitare la cena...


macchè...
 pura, nuda, cruda verità


----------



## Old Vulvia (24 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io spero che tu mi stia prendendo per il culo... o che stia cercando di farmi vomitare la cena...


----------



## Lettrice (24 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> macchè...
> pura, nuda, cruda verità



No dai lo stivale da cow boy no... realmente non li concepisco...


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No dai lo stivale da cow boy no... realmente non li concepisco...


che palle che sei..
son comodi e fanno cow girl.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	













facciamo così, domani mi fotografo la scarpiera così sai come passare il ponte 

	
	
		
		
	


	





il mio ex marito era un fanatico di scarpe..ad amesterdam me ne ha regalate 6 paia tutte da strafiga..inutile dire che  tornata a milano le ho rivendute ad una mia amica..


eddai!! stappa un crodino!!
c'ho tante altre qualità


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2008)

*animala ti lascio riprendere..*

ci vediamo dopo pimpe

scendo lo cane che lo piscio


----------



## Lettrice (24 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> che palle che sei..
> son comodi e fanno cow girl..
> 
> 
> ...


Senti a fine Maggio la firma per cui lavoro fa la vendita del campionario... fa scarpe molto carine... 

Dopo la tua confessione mi son stappata il birrino


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Senti a fine Maggio la firma per cui lavoro fa la vendita del campionario... fa scarpe molto carine...
> 
> Dopo la tua confessione mi son stappata il birrino


dopo continuo...rollati una stizza che ne avrai bisogno


----------



## Lettrice (24 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> dopo continuo...rollati una stizza che ne avrai bisogno


Viste le premesse ho pronta Cola e aspirina e ci aggiungo un po' di Diazepan...


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Viste le premesse ho pronta Cola e aspirina e ci aggiungo un po' di Diazepan...


ma quanto mi fai ghignare???


----------



## Lettrice (24 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma quanto mi fai ghignare???


Bha' con tutti gli strafalcioni che scrivo e manco me ne accorgo, credo proprio di si...


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bha' con tutti gli strafalcioni che scrivo e manco me ne accorgo, credo proprio di si...


oggi tra gli stringati e il resto mi hai fatto pisciare dal ridere.
sei meglio del fumo


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non d'estate in Sardegna, ma, ad esempio, per camminare per Roma con i sanpietrini ...se non hai scarpe adatte ti ritrovi ...le stigmate ...


 

cosi siamo già pronte per la scala santa.

vulesse...iddio 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  che....


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi garba di molto...pero' attenta che secondo come la metti fa effetto Sandokan


si, hai ragione...non m piace piu'. mi appallerebbe, lo so.


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> bellissima
> con le mie puppe però farebbe cacare
> 
> 
> ...


popputa in senso di poppe?

terza.


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Aprile 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> ehm.. no.


hai raggione pure tu...


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Sì se fossi magrolina...


ma tu sei bella perchè sei mobbida mobbida...


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> per farti un 'idea di me oggi...
> 
> camicia ralph laurent, rigorosamente da uomo
> 
> ...


ecco, se posso..questi li detesto cordialmente.


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Aprile 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Mi concedo più tempo per me: una bella dormita, più tempo per un bagno profumato + crema corpo coordinata + profumo, il trucco generalmente è il solito piuttosto leggero e curo l'umore con letture o video divertenti o musica.


 
grande Vulvia


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Viste le premesse ho pronta Cola e aspirina e ci aggiungo un po' di Diazepan...
















  impietosa


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ecco, se posso..questi li detesto cordialmente.


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Aprile 2008)

ma sto a parlà da sola?
quella col piscio del cane.

quell'altra con l'ansiolitico


l'altra ancora non si capisce...

e io come una cogliona


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


>


ammore..ma ci sei..ma che te ne fotte degli stivali...saranno belli quelli di iena


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma sto a parlà da sola?
> quella col piscio del cane.
> 
> quell'altra con l'ansiolitico
> ...


Ma no son tornate tutte ...ti leggiamo (io, almeno, ti leggo) ...ma sono tutte nel thread del problema a parlar di peli...


----------



## brugola (24 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> p
> 
> e la biancheria intima è una coccola necessaria. Le mutande ascellari non ti restituiscono una immagine gradevole.


 
a te forse. Hai mai sedotto un uomo con le ascellari?? 
bisogna ascoltare i loro bisogni...e bisognini


----------



## Old Vulvia (24 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma no son tornate tutte ...ti leggiamo (io, almeno, ti leggo) ...ma sono tutte nel thread del problema a parlar di peli...


Vogliamo lasciare un segno culturale in questo forum..


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Aprile 2008)

Micio ciao!







Sei depilata o no tu?


----------



## Old Holly (24 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> a te forse. Hai mai sedotto un uomo con le ascellari??
> bisogna ascoltare i loro bisogni...e bisognini


Se una ha il fisico della Bellucci, sta da dio pure con le mutande ascellari!


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma no son tornate tutte ...ti leggiamo (io, almeno, ti leggo) ...ma sono tutte nel thread del problema a parlar di peli...


ambè...meno male


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Micio ciao!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eh si.


ma sulle gambe non ne ho molti Tu?


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Se una ha il fisico della Bellucci, sta da dio pure con le mutande ascellari!


io porto la guaina come bridget jones 

	
	
		
		
	


	













insomma, le sloggy


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> a te forse. Hai mai sedotto un uomo con le ascellari??
> bisogna ascoltare i loro bisogni...e bisognini


non ho capito..con quelle ascellari ti pisciano dentro?


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ammore..ma ci sei..ma che te ne fotte degli stivali...saranno belli quelli di iena


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> eh si.
> 
> 
> ma sulle gambe non ne ho molti Tu?


Anch'io!


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io porto la guaina come bridget jones
> 
> 
> 
> ...


beh..pure io, ma in certi momenti..diciamo un qualcosa di meno pratico...o no?


----------



## Old Holly (24 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io porto la guaina come bridget jones
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A volte anch'io, quando le stendo mi vergogno....


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> non ho capito..con quelle ascellari ti pisciano dentro?

























ma casso vi siete fumate??


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Se una ha il fisico della Bellucci, sta da dio pure con le mutande ascellari!


 
quanto è bella la bellucci pero'...


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> A volte anch'io, quando le stendo mi vergogno....


perchè??
fai come quella del bolt?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	









holly, lascia stare...


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Aprile 2008)

*asu*



Asudem ha detto:


> ma casso vi siete fumate??


e dillo a quella bestia...dice che gli uomini vanno cercando quelle ascellari per i loro bisogni...che ne so io chi frequenta que*l*a


----------



## Old Holly (24 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> quanto è bella la bellucci pero'...



Bellissima... e poi ha già 40 anni !!!


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e dillo a quella bestia...dice che gli uomini vanno cercando quelle ascellari per i loro bisogni...che ne so io chi frequenta que*l*a


ma intendeva i bisognini della vista


----------



## Old Holly (24 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> perchè??
> fai come quella del bolt??
> 
> 
> ...


No, ma sono enormi!


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> A volte anch'io, quando le stendo mi vergogno....


che amore che sei...


holly..lascia perde...davvero...quando io mi gurado allo specchio in certi momenti mi gomito addosso.


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> beh..pure io, ma in certi momenti..diciamo un qualcosa di meno pratico...o no?


in quei momenti te le togli..no??


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> No, ma sono enormi!


meglio, c'è piu' robba da smucinà..direbbe un uomo


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> No, ma sono enormi!


e che te frega??
anch'io! certi lenzuoli 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















il culo pienotto fa la sua porca figura


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> in quei momenti te le togli..no??


 
si vabbè...ma le culotte in pizzo a me piacciono molto.

me le metterei anche per cappello


----------



## Old Holly (24 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> che amore che sei...
> 
> 
> holly..lascia perde...davvero...quando io mi gurado allo specchio in certi momenti mi gomito addosso.



Certe mattine non so se vomitare o sputarmi in un occhio!!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e che te frega??
> anch'io! certi lenzuoli
> 
> 
> ...


ecco, diglielo tu.


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Aprile 2008)

Parliamo del perizoma....


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Parliamo del perizoma....


Giusy... mi sta un poco sulle palle... quel filo che si infila...non mi piace molto.

a te?


----------



## Old Holly (24 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Parliamo del perizoma....



Ma anche no....   

	
	
		
		
	


	














La 38 non la porto da circa 35 anni... potete giocare al lotto i numeri...


----------



## Mari' (24 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Giusy... mi sta un poco sulle palle... quel filo che si infila...non mi piace molto.
> 
> a te?


----------



## brugola (24 Aprile 2008)

siete delle rognose fighette di legno
ho perso a pinnnacola....850 a 400...ho preferito ammettere la mia sconfitta..
ma quanti baci dò alla tippi che mi gira intorno leccandomi con ardore  la tibia????


----------



## Old Holly (25 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> siete delle rognose fighette di legno
> ho perso a pinnnacola....850 a 400...ho preferito ammettere la mia sconfitta..
> ma quanti baci dò alla tippi che mi gira intorno lecandomi la tibia????



Sai giocare a canasta?


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


>


chettiridi tu..confessa 

	
	
		
		
	


	






ricordi che se ne parlava?


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> siete delle rognose fighette di legno
> ho perso a pinnnacola....850 a 400...ho preferito ammettere la mia sconfitta..
> ma quanti baci dò alla tippi che mi gira intorno leccandomi con ardore la tibia????


tu la pinnacola la porti sul cervello.


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Parliamo del perizoma....


parliamone...
esteticamente è di una volgarità micidiale
scomodo come avere un dito in culo
a me fa cacare


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> siete delle rognose fighette di legno
> ho perso a pinnnacola....850 a 400...ho preferito ammettere la mia sconfitta..
> ma quanti baci dò alla tippi che mi gira intorno leccandomi con ardore la tibia????


bestia, lo porti il perizoma?


----------



## Old Giusy (25 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Giusy... mi sta un poco sulle palle... quel filo che si infila...non mi piace molto.
> 
> a te?


Non lo uso molto... però non mi dà fastidio...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Uè Marì!!!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> parliamone...
> esteticamente è di una volgarità micidiale
> scomodo come avere un dito in culo
> a me fa cacare


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Ma anche no....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


io la 38 non l'ho proprio mai portata


----------



## Mari' (25 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> chettiridi tu..confessa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NNNNNNNNNNNNnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnoooooooooooo ... e' la prima volta che si tocca questo argomento


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> NNNNNNNNNNNNnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnoooooooooooo ... e' la prima volta che si tocca questo argomento








































  non svegliar il can che dorme...ao'...nun se fa vede da tempo...zitta...che ce l'bbiamo fatta...
forse...


----------



## Old Giusy (25 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> NNNNNNNNNNNNnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnoooooooooooo ... e' la prima volta che si tocca questo argomento


Ed io dov'ero?


----------



## Mari' (25 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Non lo uso molto... però non mi dà fastidio...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ciao bimba


----------



## Old Holly (25 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io la 38 non l'ho proprio mai portata



Quando la portavo io, andavano di moda le prosperose, naturalmente!
I  miei amici mi chiamavano a scelta o Ossobuco o Scheletrino!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> parliamone...
> esteticamente è di una volgarità micidiale
> scomodo come avere un dito in culo
> a me fa cacare


Non sarei riuscita a esprimere meglio il mio pensiero 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...anche se hai usato termini alquanto pesanti...cosa che, ad esempio, Carla Bruni non farebbe mai ..lei con grande finezza si porta a letto padre e figlio.. (scusate l'o.t. ma mi è venuta in mente...)


----------



## brugola (25 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> bestia, lo porti il perizoma?


certo che si.
quando ho una caccola nel naso me lo soffio col perizoma,
stasera mi ha detto che ho ragione su tutto...
sto orgasmando senza ritegno, ma se vuoi prendo il ritegno, ci faccio in fila per tre col resto di due e mando a cagher lo scappellamento come se fosse  antani  in fila per due col resto di 4
se fingo dammi una sberla..


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non sarei riuscita a esprimere meglio il mio pensiero
> 
> 
> 
> ...


la bruni vada a cagar


----------



## Mari' (25 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> non svegliar il can che dorme...ao'...*nun se fa vede da tempo...*zitta...che ce l'bbiamo fatta...
> forse...


SE Se se


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non sarei riuscita a esprimere meglio il mio pensiero
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tra me e la carlà c'è solo un perizoma


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> certo che si.
> quando ho una caccola nel naso me lo soffio col perizoma,
> stasera mi ha detto che ho ragione su tutto...
> sto orgasmando senza ritegno, ma se vuoi prendo il ritegno, ci faccio in fila per tre col resto di due e mando a cagher lo scappellamento come se fosse antani in fila per due col resto di 4
> se fingo dammi una sberla..


 

vai...tengo la mano pronta.


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> SE Se se


lei vede, ma sta zitta..tiene pauuuuuuura


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> si vabbè...ma le culotte in pizzo a me piacciono molto.
> 
> me le metterei anche per cappello


Anche a me gustano assai...


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> vai...tengo la mano pronta.


micetta quanto sei bella!!


----------



## brugola (25 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> vai...tengo la mano pronta.


ormai son venuta.
se me lo dicevi prima...


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Aprile 2008)

e se torna...badabam,,bummm..tricche e tracche..


----------



## Old Vulvia (25 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> parliamone...
> esteticamente è di una volgarità micidiale
> scomodo come avere un dito in culo
> a me fa cacare


non ti si può certo equivocare.. oh mamma


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Anche a me gustano assai...


 in testa o indossate??


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Anche a me gustano assai...


eccolo qua.bonasera.


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> in testa o indossate??


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Aprile 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> non ti si può certo equivocare.. oh mamma


uffa raga!!
vabbè , dito non lo dovevo dire 

	
	
		
		
	


	









però ha reso l'idea


----------



## Mari' (25 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Anche a me gustano assai...


eccoti accontentato


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> eccoti accontentato


Ma in quella manca il pizzo!!


----------



## Mari' (25 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> uffa raga!!
> vabbè , dito non lo dovevo dire
> 
> 
> ...


precisa!


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma in quella manca il pizzo!!


sii pratico.
con queste si risparmia sulla tosatura delle gambe


----------



## Mari' (25 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma in quella manca il pizzo!!


guarda bene che c'e', e' ai bordi


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> guarda bene che c'e', e' ai bordi


marì mi fate morire stasera


----------



## Old Holly (25 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> eccoti accontentato



Sembrano quelle di Giovanna la nonna del Corsaro Nero!!!


----------



## Mari' (25 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sii pratico.
> con queste si risparmia sulla tosatura delle gambe


io ne posseggo una di una mia vecchia zia, comprende anche la canotta con scollo quadrato e bottoncini di madreperla indietro


----------



## Mari' (25 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Sembrano quelle di Giovanna la nonna del Corsaro Nero!!!



... io le trovo carinissime


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> io ne posseggo una di una mia vecchia zia, comprende anche la canotta con scollo quadrato e bottoncini di madreperla indietro


si ma stasera lasciala a casa...


----------



## Mari' (25 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> si ma stasera lasciala a casa...


OK verro' con il classico pigiamotto a righe


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> io ne posseggo una di una mia vecchia zia, comprende anche la canotta con scollo quadrato e bottoncini di madreperla indietro


 
Beh, ti dirò...se mi si presentasse una con un completino così...lo troverei eccitante!


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> OK verro' con il classico pigiamotto a righe


Ne ho uno di intimissimi...anche quello con righe e...bottoni ad apertura totale...e non intendo di sopra!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Beh, ti dirò...se mi si presentasse una con un completino così...lo troverei eccitante!


scherzi?
anche a me mi san tanto di perverso!!


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> scherzi?
> anche a me mi san tanto di perverso!!


 
ma daiii..


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ne ho uno di intimissimi...anche quello con righe e...bottoni ad apertura totale...e non intendo di sopra!!!


 
per fare la pupu piu' comodo?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Beh, ti dirò...se mi si presentasse una con un completino così...lo troverei eccitante!


dipende com'è lei ...le ragazze che riposano in Via col vento o le promesse ...7 spose per i 7 fratelli erano deliziose ...le scimmiette del Gattopardo ...no


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> per fare la pupu piu' comodo?


----------



## Mari' (25 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> per fare la pupu piu' comodo?


tipo chicco per baby con ciappe sul didietro


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> dipende com'è lei ...le ragazze che riposano in Via col vento o le promesse ...*7 spose per i 7 fratelli *erano deliziose ...le scimmiette del Gattopardo ...no


madò!! ogni natale me lo sparo due volte!!


----------



## Mari' (25 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> madò!! ogni natale me lo sparo due volte!!


IDEM!


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> per fare la pupu piu' comodo?


Mhhhh----no...direi non per quello...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Aprile 2008)

Va be' per sentirmi più ...lascio l'avatar intellettuale (Doris Lessing) e passo alla bellissima Jennifer O' Neal ...


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> tipo chicco per baby con ciappe sul didietro


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Mhhhh----no...direi non per quello...


beh..non lo trovo sexy..

o te lo togli oppure te lo togli...che fai lo lasci penzolare?

boh..mica ho capito come funge...


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Va be' per sentirmi più ...lascio l'avatar intellettuale (Doris Lessing) e passo alla bellissima Jennifer O' Neal ...


bella sgnacchera...


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> beh..non lo trovo sexy..
> *
> o te lo togli oppure te lo togli...che fai lo lasci penzolare?*
> 
> boh..mica ho capito come funge...












   tipo il ragazzino di peter pan..

o intendevi altro?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ammazzao ma che c'avete stasera??


----------



## Mari' (25 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Va be' per sentirmi più ...lascio l'avatar intellettuale (Doris Lessing) e passo alla bellissima Jennifer O' Neal ...


Brava Persa ... l'altro avatar metteva l'angoscia  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  troppo freddo/gelido.


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> beh..non lo trovo sexy..
> 
> o te lo togli oppure te lo togli...che fai lo lasci penzolare?
> 
> boh..mica ho capito come funge...


Perchè o Me lo... o Me lo...potrebbe esser comodo ad uso di altrE... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma sempre tutto ve debbo di...maronnnaaaa!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Perchè o Me lo... o Me lo...potrebbe esser comodo ad uso di altrE...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma cosa dite?????????? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




non intendete quello a quadrato sul culo??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








non vi sto più dietro


----------



## Old Holly (25 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Perchè o Me lo... o Me lo...potrebbe esser comodo ad uso di altrE...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tanto per cambiare.... mica ho capito!


----------



## Mari' (25 Aprile 2008)

*INFO*

... a me va lento il sito, e a voi?


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Perchè o Me lo... o Me lo...potrebbe esser comodo ad uso di altrE...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Incomicia dalla lettera A con me.piano piano.


----------



## Old Holly (25 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... a me va lento il sito, e a voi?



Va come una scheggiaaaaaaa


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... a me va lento il sito, e a voi?


No.


----------



## Old Holly (25 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Incomicia dalla lettera A con me.piano piano.


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Tanto per cambiare.... mica ho capito!


siamo in due.


----------



## Mari' (25 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Va come una scheggiaaaaaaa


----------



## Mari' (25 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> siamo in due.


facciamo tre.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> facciamo tre.


Anche a me va benissimo ...impazzivo ieri...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> siamo in due.


Come sei carina con quell'avatar...



Credo dicesse un'apertura che facilita ....l'approccio...


----------



## Old Holly (25 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Come sei carina con quell'avatar...
> 
> 
> 
> Credo dicesse un'apertura che facilita ....l'approccio...



Sul didietro???!!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Come sei carina con quell'avatar...
> 
> 
> 
> Credo dicesse un'apertura che facilita ....l'approccio...


 

crazie ammorre
tornando all'approccio...Freddy -il porcolo-dice che è comodo se tiene due donne tra le mani...


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Aprile 2008)

*holly*



Holly ha detto:


> Sul didietro???!!!!


eh..si..che ne so..bohhh


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Sul didietro???!!!!


Ma no...davanti!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Credo che dica quelli classici da ...papà che alla mia generazione fanno vomitare come i boxer che ricordano le mutande dei papù e nonni...


----------



## Old Holly (25 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> eh..si..che ne so..bohhh


Tra questo, le trombe e i partigiani.... sto per morire tra le lacrime dal ridere!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... a me va lento il sito, e a voi?


marì, non va lento..va cauto 

	
	
		
		
	


	








visto l'andazzo


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Tra questo, le trombe e i partigiani.... sto per morire tra le lacrime dal ridere!!!


 
che bell'ambietin...


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> marì, non va lento..va cauto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
a capa di cazzo


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Come sei carina con quell'avatar...
> 
> 
> 
> Credo dicesse un'apertura che facilita ....l'approccio...





Holly ha detto:


> Sul didietro???!!!!





Miciolidia ha detto:


> crazie ammorre
> tornando all'approccio...Freddy -il porcolo-dice che è comodo se tiene due donne tra le mani...





Miciolidia ha detto:


> eh..si..che ne so..bohhh





Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma no...davanti!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 













































































Ma quanto siete fuori???



























Allora traduco:

Tre bottoni nella patta (quindi sul davanti, OK?!?!)...di cui quello più in alto fa aprire tutto...

Se son a letto e si inizia con i pucci pucci picci picci e LEI ci si apllica...è più comodo che doverli sfilare.... O NO!??!?!?  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Claro ????
Entiendon????


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma quanto siete fuori???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io avevo capito subito...


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma quanto siete fuori???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


patta=davanti..
ok, sto segnando, vai avanti.


----------



## Old Holly (25 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma quanto siete fuori???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh... finalmente hai svelato l'arcano!


----------



## Old Vulvia (25 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io avevo capito subito...


 
Feddy, rassegnati, te stanno sempre a cojonààà (per i motivi che sai)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Aprile 2008)

Buonanotte ...
Dicono che dormire aiuta a non avere le occhiaie troppo marcate...


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Aprile 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Feddy, rassegnati, te stanno sempre a cojonààà (per i motivi che sai)


O sò...o sò....ma sò troppppoooooo bbbonooooooooo...c'accia 'a fà!


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Aprile 2008)

notte persa


----------



## Old Jesus (25 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Buonanotte ...
> Dicono che dormire aiuta a non avere le occhiaie troppo marcate...


Sogni d'oro, Persa....


----------



## Old Holly (25 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Buonanotte ...
> Dicono che dormire aiuta a non avere le occhiaie troppo marcate...



Buonanotte Persa


----------



## Old Vulvia (25 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Buonanotte ...
> Dicono che dormire aiuta a non avere le occhiaie troppo marcate...


'Notte Persa


----------

